# 71 Le Mans Sport Wheels and Tires



## 71 Le Mans Sport (May 21, 2017)

Aloha,

I'm new to the forum. I'm on the island of Maui and bought a 71 LeMans on eBay which was shipped from Colorado. I've been slowly building it and after much work am now ready to upgrade the stock wheels. Does anyone know what are the largest wheels that can be installed without modifications to the body or other challenges? Crager wheels only offer up to 15x8 inch wheels for my car and although my stock wheels are only 14's, I'm interested to explore other options. 15's at 8 inches wide may not be big enough for the look I seek. 

Mahalo


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

71 Le Mans Sport said:


> Aloha,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I'm on the island of Maui and bought a 71 LeMans on eBay which was shipped from Colorado. I've been slowly building it and after much work am now ready to upgrade the stock wheels. Does anyone know what are the largest wheels that can be installed without modifications to the body or other challenges? Crager wheels only offer up to 15x8 inch wheels for my car and although my stock wheels are only 14's, I'm interested to explore other options. 15's at 8 inches wide may not be big enough for the look I seek.
> 
> Mahalo


There is a Red "Search" button on the upper right hand corner that can be of value. Type in a few key words, and it will pull up related posts that may answer your question. The Forums are broken down into several categories and if you look for "*1964-1974 Tempest, Lemans & GTO Wheels & Tires, 1964-1974 Pontiac Tempest, Lemans & GTO Wheels and Tires Discussion*", this question does come up a lot as to what size rims & tires will or will not fit. For me the tricky part is figuring out the metric sizes/width/side wall height to what used to be the equivalent of the "old" tire designations that I grew up with. Hopefully you will find an answer there, or post your question in that section to get a better and faster response. Lot of members will know the answer on tires/rims. :yesnod:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Reading between the lines, I believe that the owner is relatively young, and wants to run 20" wheels at a minimum.


----------

